# Pros and Cons of a Pump



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 3, 2010)

Would someone be so kind as to list the PROS and CONS of pumping?

Many Thanks!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 3, 2010)

Anybody out there?


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiya,

Are you thinking of getting one? 

L


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I dont think I need one, but I believe all options should be available..

At first my thoughts towards pumps were negative as I thought people were just being lazy.......

What are your thoughts.........


----------



## Copepod (Aug 3, 2010)

Try searching for thread titled "Adults with pumps - genuine questions" in this Pumping section. Many factors are similar for children / parents, of course, but like you, I wanted to consider the situation for adults.


----------



## velcrohead (Aug 3, 2010)

Its definitely not people being lazy, I need different basal rates at pretty much all different times of day, So it solves that probelm, I also suffer with the dawn phenomenon, Which it also sorts out very well as well.
For me it has been all pro's, cant think of any cons, but that is just me.


----------



## bev (Aug 3, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Well I dont think I need one, but I believe all options should be available..
> 
> At first my thoughts towards pumps were negative as I thought people were just being lazy.......
> 
> What are your thoughts.........



Using a pump is definately not a lazy option.
I would say its a lot more work than injections - simply because there are so many different ways of using it. 
They are very useful if ill as you can increase/decrease the basals as required. Once you have given an injection - there is no going back.
You can set temporary basals for sport and exercise to help avoid hypo's. 
The pump can do all the calculations for you so it cuts down on the maths.
Giving yourself a bolus in a restaurant is a bit more discreet with a pump as it looks like a mobile phone or ipod - so no-one knows what your doing - some of them have remote controls so you dont even need to hold the pump.

I cant think of anything bad about having the pump.

Alex's hba1c has dropped from 9.6 to 7.4 since using it which is less than a year.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 3, 2010)

definitely not the lazy option, if anything I would say I've worked harder on the pump than I ever did on MDI's and I'm only on my second week!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> definitely not the lazy option, if anything I would say I've worked harder on the pump than I ever did on MDI's and I'm only on my second week!



I agree! From reading all the posts of pumpers on here, it is definitely not a lazy option! Soooo much to learn! The cons are things like being attached 24/7 and the possibility of the pump failing which can mean a greater danger of DKA as you then have no basal until you realise something is wrong.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I agree! From reading all the posts of pumpers on here, it is definitely not a lazy option! Soooo much to learn! The cons are things like being attached 24/7 and the possibility of the pump failing which can mean a greater danger of DKA as you then have no basal until you realise something is wrong.



yeah! ketones come on muuch quicker I've noticed! Like the other day at work after lunch ole Flo couldn't handle it so nowhere near enough insulin and I found myself up at 21.7 and probably higher with ketones. That was after just a couple of hours  because at least with MDI even if you are running high there's at least still some form of insulin in you working away like a busy bee...on a pump if it stops, you've got nothing  and that's quite frightening.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 3, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yeah! ketones come on muuch quicker I've noticed! Like the other day at work after lunch ole Flo couldn't handle it so nowhere near enough insulin and I found myself up at 21.7 and probably higher with ketones. That was after just a couple of hours  because at least with MDI even if you are running high there's at least still some form of insulin in you working away like a busy bee...on a pump if it stops, you've got nothing  and that's quite frightening.



I wouldnt worry too much about the high after eating Sam, you will fine tune over and over again and really begin to perfect that problem with different types of bolusing. Im not sure about your settings but there is a lot of tweeking with ratios throughout the day which you can program to really small increments - the list is endless. I know its all lots of effort still at week 2, but keep chipping away Sam - its worth it. Also, have you got a copy of "Pumping Insulin" by John Walsh? A handy bible (you can get it on Amazon).

In response to the question about pro's and con's, this is very individual. There are so many pro's for me, no con's spring to mind -but it doesnt mean there arent any. But for me, definately less con's for me that MDI had. I would imagine very different pro's/con's for everyone.


----------

